# Miley Cyrus schwanger ?



## krawutz (15 Juni 2012)

Verschiedene Boulevardblätter verbreiten die Vermutung, Miley Cyrus sei schwanger.
Als Indiz werden u.a. ihre Party- und Alkoholabstinenz und die Absicht, möglichst schnell zu heiraten, angeführt.

Der Zeitpunkt wäre sicher günstig gewählt, sie hat gerade eh nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## Punisher (15 Juni 2012)

Tja, das hat man von ungeschütztem Verkehr


----------



## beachkini (15 Juni 2012)

Dazu hat sich sogar ihre Mutter Tish öffentlich geäußert.



> So sad that the nasty tabloids have to make up stories to sell their trashy mags. Cant (sic) they just leave these 2 alone and let them be happy?... makes me so sad. This should be the happiest time of there (sic) lives and it makes me sick they USE her to sell mags... Thanks to all the Miley supporters who LOVE her...



Nix anderes wird es sein!


----------



## tommie3 (15 Juni 2012)

Ja nee was ein Zufall!


----------



## Sachse (15 Juni 2012)

find's auch immer wieder lustig mit den "Insidern" 

wenn sie schwanger wäre, lägen wohl kaum Malboros rum


----------

